# Snow White's Triplet Doelings



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I guess I could make a birth announcement for Snow White's girls that were born in the very early hours on Sunday morning.

I posted in her waiting thread that she had a tough delivery, which was a first for her, other than a huge single kid back in 2012.
These girls must think they belong in a circus, because they weren't in ideal positions!
She was pushing hard for at least 30 minutes, and getting really tired. I was worried that she either had a very large kid, or it was not positioned correctly.
Finally I saw..... the butt of a doeling - upside down and stuck in the birth canal. I gently pulled on the tail and the baby was wedged pretty good. So I pushed her back in, thinking I'd find her bag legs. Nope, Mom wouldn't stop pushing, but when she got her back in the birth canal, I gently started pulling her tail and nudging her out. 
Finally, she came out and seemed just fine.

WHEW.

2nd doe kid decided she'd come 1 foot/head first, but upside down! I didn't want Mama getting too exhausted from the ordeal of the first kid, so I helped her by gently pulling with her contractions until the 2nd one was out.

She worked on cleaning up the babies and took her time before delivering the third doe kid who was also butt first!

Everyone is fine, although Mama is still swollen on her rear end, and is still a little sore. She definitely has her hooves full with these 3!

They are just precious babies, and we are having a blast with them. She is sort of my youngest daughter's goat, and she has claimed these babies as hers lol. She named them Stormy, Lily and Sugar Plum.

Took these on Mon - 36hrs old
Stormy born 1st (red sweater) and Lily born 2nd (purple sweater)









Sugar Plum born 3rd (black sweater) and Lily


















Lily kept peeking around the stall door before she'd come out, it was adorable



























Lily 


















Sugar Plum


















Got them outside for a little while today










Sugar Plum 



























Lily seen me lay down


















Attack! haha, couldn't get any pics because she was blocking the camera, stinker!









Stormy is not camera shy


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Adorable! You have the best photos!!
I sold all my boers before our move to SC last summer. I'm sure missing those floppy ears already


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Attack of cuteness - the goats and your girls! Congrats:-D


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Adorable girls!
I'm sure you'll have lots of fun with that bunch!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just too cute!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Adorable! And great photos too!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Ahhh my heart!!!


I think Lily needs to come live in Arkansas.... She looks like she has so much personality!! Love it.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love them! Stormy is my gal


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

They are completely and utterly adorable!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Very very cute. Glad all is well.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats.  Stormy looks a lot like her mom.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

thank you for posting these! They are just precious! How is Snow White doing with feeding all three?


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Oh! How sweet! Congratulations!

I think Sugar Plum is my favorite. (But it is soooo hard to choose!)


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I sold my Boers a while ago, but the one thing I miss is the EARS on those babies! 
I've fallen in love with all 3... Want to send one down to NC?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

You're killing me with cuteness!! :lol: They're all so stinkin' adorable  My favorite is Sugar Plum, then Stormy. Feel free to ship them up north! :lol:


----------



## pwesthuis (Aug 7, 2015)

How are you keeping them warm at night with the snow. We have to keep ours in basement a bit heated??


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

:shock: Wow you take such amazing photos! 
What adorable babies, congratulations!! :wahoo:
Snow White's udder looks impressive, too.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

thegoatmama said:


> :shock: Wow you take such amazing photos!
> What adorable babies, congratulations!! :wahoo:
> Snow White's udder looks impressive, too.


Doesn't she!!! I swear if I could I would hire her to show me how to make my pictures even Half as good!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

^^I agree, she does such a great job of providing us with AMAZING pictures!!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Jessica84 said:


> Doesn't she!!! I swear if I could I would hire her to show me how to make my pictures even Half as good!


:lol: so would I!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

GAAAAAAAAAHHHHH! I am dying from the adorableness!!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awwww, they are SOOO adorable! What beautiful little girls!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Thanks Everyone I appreciate it ♥
Everyone is doing great, Snow White has a HUGE udder, and loves her girls. She is very attentive at making sure they each nurse. This will be her 3rd time to raise 3 babies. She's still swollen on her rear end, but it looked a little better today. 
She is getting plenty of grain and alfalfa pellets, and finally starting to eat more hay. She drinks enough water to be compared to a race horse lol.

Our weather has been all over the place since the day they were born - 20s, 30s, 40s and 50s for highs. The other night it got down to 7.
They stay in a 5x6 stall with mom, we have a heating barrel they can sleep in, but we don't use a heat lamp unless it's really, really cold. However, they haven't needed the lamp except when they were born and trying to get completely dry. They've done really well with just their sweaters. Although it got so warm yesterday I had to take them off. Got them washed, and will put them back on tomorrow evening for a few days. I usually don't leave anything on them after they are about 10 days old, unless someone acts like they are cold (which is rare).

Thank you for the comments on the pictures, I appreciate it very much. I've had some issues with my camera's that have had me a bit depressed, so I can't wait to get a new one sometime in the next couple of months! 
I used my old Canon 40D with a 24-105mm F4 lens for the pics above. It's a good old camera, but the shutter button is hard to press (it's taken over 300,000 pics!).

Here are some I took yesterday and today with my Canon 7D, and 70-200mm F2.8 lens. 









Sugar is such a busy, bouncy girl! 


















Lily 













































Monkey see, Monkey do 


















They spotted me lol! These two LOVE to snuggle and be rubbed on



























This is my camera & lens that I usually use for the goats. 









This is the one I use for horses/horseracing/etc. The camera that is driving me up a wall right now...lol









Edited to add:

This is where I typically post my pics:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/hoosiershadow/albums


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Are you selling any of the 3? or the mum?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hmmm...Kentucky isn't too far from SC. Will any of these 3 cuties be for sale?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Love how their ears fly everywhere when they run!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh my goodness, cuteness overload!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww, they are just so cute! Love the flying ears pictures.  And the monkey see, monkey do is my favorite. So cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, look at all those ears, LOL. 

Love all the pics as usual.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Aww so cute! Looks like some hoppy babies!


----------



## pwesthuis (Aug 7, 2015)

What is your heat Barrel like? Just a barrel you can put them in?? thanks


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Little stinkers gave momma a hard time! Congrats on the beautiful kids.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

HoosierShadow said:


> Awww Thanks Everyone I appreciate it ♥
> Everyone is doing great, Snow White has a HUGE udder, and loves her girls. She is very attentive at making sure they each nurse. This will be her 3rd time to raise 3 babies. She's still swollen on her rear end, but it looked a little better today.
> She is getting plenty of grain and alfalfa pellets, and finally starting to eat more hay. She drinks enough water to be compared to a race horse lol.


What an impressive girl! How old is Snow White?



HoosierShadow said:


> Thank you for the comments on the pictures, I appreciate it very much. I've had some issues with my camera's that have had me a bit depressed, so I can't wait to get a new one sometime in the next couple of months!
> I used my old Canon 40D with a 24-105mm F4 lens for the pics above. It's a good old camera, but the shutter button is hard to press (it's taken over 300,000 pics!).
> 
> Here are some I took yesterday and today with my Canon 7D, and 70-200mm F2.8 lens.


I'm sorry to hear your camera is acting up. That can be so infuriating! :hair: My own camera (a little Kodak) is currently refusing to read a SD card and therefore can take 14 photos at a time. It's pathetic but t gets the job done...some of the time. :laugh:
And thank you for explaining what cameras you use. They look like serious pieces of equipment! Now I know what I gotta get. Thank you!! :wahoo:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much 

We bought Snow White bred in April 2010, she was about a year old. So I am guessing she is close to 7. She has kidded 7 times! 1 single, 3 sets of twins, 2 sets of triplets, and 1 set of quads. 

We aren't making any decisions on these babies yet, but at some point 1-2 of them will be available. We're just waiting for the other does to kid. With my kids showing in 4-H, they'll pick who they want to show, then we'll offer some for sale - the ones we don't end up keeping will be available after they are shown. 
I sure wish we could keep them all ♥


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

thegoatmama said:


> What an impressive girl! How old is Snow White?
> 
> I'm sorry to hear your camera is acting up. That can be so infuriating! :hair: My own camera (a little Kodak) is currently refusing to read a SD card and therefore can take 14 photos at a time. It's pathetic but t gets the job done...some of the time. :laugh:
> And thank you for explaining what cameras you use. They look like serious pieces of equipment! Now I know what I gotta get. Thank you!! :wahoo:


I am guessing Snow White is around 7yo. We'll have had her 6 years in April 

Camera's can be such a pain sometimes! I'm sorry your camera is not working properly.
My camera made me furious back in late October. I was covering the Breeder's Cup horse races at our local track, doing morning workout photos, etc. It was hard enough trying to figure out who was who, let alone having focusing issues. My 7D just doesn't want to focus well in low lighting, and sometimes it's a real issue in other situations. Like with the goats, it keeps wanting to front focus! Baby goat jumping? it wants to focus on the grass in front of it! :-x:doh:
I sent it to Canon a year and a half ago to get it fixed when it had a major malfunction, and it still just hasn't been right (new circuit board --- $500!!). 
Sometimes though, it is spot on.

For the Breeder's Cup races, I borrowed a camera from Canon and loved it. It's the Canon 7D Mark II, the newer version of my camera (without all of the glitches!). So that is the one I am planning on buying. Servicing my 70-200mm lens will cost me around $200+, so I am dreading all of the cost, but it's a very necessary expense.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

:lol: my camera has focusing issues too. Why do cameras love the foreground foliage so much?
Wow. That's a lot more upkeep for cameras than I'm used to. Good to know. I wish you luck with them. :hug:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful kids! Goat and human! I like the goat kid with the number "7" on her forehead!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I mean the 7 on the whole face. ( my computer died, I am on an ipad and can't edit)


----------

